# Honestly I’m too lazy so here’s 2 questions. Bottle heifer nearing 1 year old when will she be in heat and sheep coccidia chow safe for dogs and chick



## Blue Sky (Apr 6, 2021)

Chickens to munch? Discuss ☺️


----------

